# Carano vs Cyborg!



## MattJ (Jun 16, 2009)

It's on! A female MMA fight as the headlining match, with 5 minute rounds:

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=dm-blockbusters061509&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

"_Strikeforce: Gina Carano vs. Cristiane Santos, San Jose, Calif., August 15: This fight is almost a marketing dream, as the reaction at live arenas to Carano at ringside while watching Santos destroy opponents has been unlike anything ever seen in U.S. MMA history. Carano (7-0) and Santos (7-1) are both known for their Muay Thai skills and have always had exciting fast-paced fights. A key aspect of the fight is that both women are used to doing three 3:00 rounds, and this will be five 5:00 rounds to crown the first Strikeforce womens champion. Going 9:00 vs. 25:00 is a completely different mentality, particularly in setting a fast pace both are used to. The woman who adapts best will have a huge advantage._"

I have to say I'm really looking forward to this!


----------



## Steve (Jun 16, 2009)

MattJ said:


> It's on! A female MMA fight as the headlining match, with 5 minute rounds:
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=dm-blockbusters061509&prov=yhoo&type=lgns
> 
> ...


Oh yeah!  Strong muay thai on both sides.  I am very excited to watch this!


----------



## James Kovacich (Jun 16, 2009)

Lucky me that my location for live fights!


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 17, 2009)

This fight should be awesome! And if not at least there's a hot chick involved like Carano. Always a plus!


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 17, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> This fight should be awesome! And if not at least there's a hot chick involved like Carano. Always a plus!


 
Oh dear! Do you have to be quite so blatent about it ? 
The fight may not go ahead, Carano hasn't made weight for any of her fights yet, be interesting if she can do the professional thing this time. Shes a good fighter just needs to sort out what she wants to be.


----------



## MattJ (Jun 17, 2009)

Well, Cyborg did not make weight for her last fight, either. So maybe it won't be a big deal. Can anyone say "catch-weight", LOL? :erg:


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 17, 2009)

MattJ said:


> Well, Cyborg did not make weight for her last fight, either. So maybe it won't be a big deal. Can anyone say "catch-weight", LOL? :erg:


 
Perhaps they are both trying to pile the weight on lol! :dramaqueen:


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 17, 2009)

MattJ said:


> Well, Cyborg did not make weight for her last fight, either. So maybe it won't be a big deal. Can anyone say "catch-weight", LOL? :erg:



Not going to lie, my first thought was "Will either of them make weight?"

This one is a title fight though, if they miss weight they can't take the belt home, so maybe that will make a difference.


----------



## Steve (Jun 17, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Oh dear! Do you have to be quite so blatent about it ?
> The fight may not go ahead, Carano hasn't made weight for any of her fights yet, be interesting if she can do the professional thing this time. Shes a good fighter just needs to sort out what she wants to be.


Cyborg has trouble making weight, too. These are two big, strong girls with good technique. Even if they end up at a catch weight, I'm looking forward to the match.

Edit:  Ah, looks like I'm not the only one who thought this.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 17, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> Cyborg has trouble making weight, too. These are two big, strong girls with good technique. Even if they end up at a catch weight, I'm looking forward to the match.
> 
> Edit: Ah, looks like I'm not the only one who thought this.


 
I think it's the first time Carano has met someone who could well beat her on her own terms lol rather than her own organisation setting the rules all the time! should be good, I so hope this is going to be a good ad for female fighting!


----------



## CoryKS (Jun 17, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> Oh yeah! Strong muay thai on both sides. I am very excited to watch this!


 
Second that.  I like watching the muay thai fighters.  

BTW, where do you catch the Strikeforce fights?  Are they on PPV like UFC?


----------



## thetruth (Jun 20, 2009)

If it's their 1st womens champ who cares what weight it is at??    As long as Gina looks hot and smacks Cyborgs *** I don't care.    Not too fat though thats not fun to watch.

Cheers
Sam

Oh and to any women who complain who do you prefer, Tank Abbott or Urijah Faber????           I thought so.


Cheers again


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 20, 2009)

thetruth said:


> If it's their 1st womens champ who cares what weight it is at?? As long as Gina looks hot and smacks Cyborgs *** I don't care. Not too fat though thats not fun to watch.
> 
> Cheers
> Sam
> ...


 

Silly man. 

Cyborg to win.


----------



## MattJ (Jun 20, 2009)

thetruth said:


> If it's their 1st womens champ who cares what weight it is at?? As long as Gina looks hot and smacks Cyborgs *** I don't care. Not too fat though thats not fun to watch.
> 
> Cheers
> Sam
> ...


 
LOL. Good point. 

Speaking of weight (or not) ...........

http://mma.fanhouse.com/2009/06/18/gina-carano-cris-cyborg-dont-want-to-say-what-they-weigh/

Yeah, Tez. I don't see Gina winning this unless she has really sharpened her striking.


----------

